# Fertilizing the Low Tech Tank?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

My opinion on root tabs is that they can cause a lot more problems than they solve. The original idea behind root tabs was to use one under each of the plants that you feel needs more fertilizing than it gets from the water. I prefer dosing just the water. With low light you don't need much fertilizing, since the slow plant growth can be supported with mostly what the fish food, fish poop, etc. provide. My tank now has low medium light, and this thread describes how I decided how to fertilize: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...fertilizing-65-gal-low-medium-light-tank.html


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Good to know that management of a 20 gallon low tech shouldn't be vastly different from that of a 5g. I was guessing that would be the case, but it wouldn't be the first time I've assumed something and been off-base.


----------

